
Poor sleep in anxiety, depression may make it harder to see positive - upen
http://exactlyscience.com/archives/12070.html
======
DrScump
Blogspam of

[https://news.uic.edu/poor-sleep-in-anxiety-depression-may-
ma...](https://news.uic.edu/poor-sleep-in-anxiety-depression-may-make-it-
harder-to-see-positive)

with author credit (Sharon Parmet) ripped out.

